# Saw this on Craigslist



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/993644405.html


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

An interesting and powerful story. Do not read unless you are prepared to be a little sad.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm at work crying. I do child abuse investigations...and i can't read about abused dogs without bawling. Thank you for sharing this and I'm glad that the author put it on Craigslist. There is so much ignorance and cruelty towards our best friends.

Jen


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Part 2

http://home.att.net/~c.wieland/interview2.htm

No matter how many times I read this, I always cry.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

wow very touching storys, tears rolling here


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! I can barely type through the tears.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Even though it is sad, keeps me up at night, makes me want to puke,







....etc. 

It is motivation. Keeps me putting one foot in front of the other, talking, typeing, E-mailing, etc. 

Whatever I can do. Whatever it takes, to stay on a quest that beloved dogs do not have to suffer this injustice. 

I am a stay at home Mom. I am not obsessed, nor neglect my own family or animals. But I do what I can do. It is not much, but it is something. I do not run a rescue, or hoard animals, but I have 4 rescued dogs, it is something. 

I always want to do more. But you have to have strength and sanity. Find a balance. 

If everyone did a little, whatever they could do....it would get done! 

OK, off the soap box. 

God love em!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

that was a pretty good story. im happy for Popper.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh wow! Now I am crying too. It saddens me so much to see the way we are a disposable society like this.


----------

